# SS City of Brisbane 1951 - 1972



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
Any info much appreciated as I was 7th Eng.on her in 67 and 2nd Fridge Eng in following 2 years. Thanks

Jeff's.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Might be a bum steer but think she may have been built as City of Winchester. If so then try this link






Steam Turbine CITY OF WINCHESTER built by William Denny & Bros in 1952 for Ellerman Lines Ltd. - Ellerman & Bucknall S.S. Co. Ltd., London, Cargo


Steam Turbine CITY OF WINCHESTER built by William Denny & Bros in 1952 for Ellerman Lines Ltd. - Ellerman & Bucknall S.S. Co. Ltd., London, Cargo Arrived at Kaohsiung for breaking.



www.clydeships.co.uk





If not I am sure you will get an asnwer pretty quickly


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Tony Drury said:


> Might be a bum steer but think she may have been built as City of Winchester. If so then try this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony you are wrong about her being the Winchester. She was the sister ship. The Brisbane was built at Cammell Lairds in Birkenhead. Alan


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

From list of CL built ships:-

1213 V1210 *CITY OF BRISBANE REFRIGERATED CARGO 1951 ELLERMAN LINE LTD UK


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, that sounds right. Would she have been built in Birkenhead?
Jeff.


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, the list that those details are from lists all ships built by Camell Lairds in Birkenhead,
You can find it here :-http://oceania.pbworks.com/w/page/8450793/Cammell%20Laird


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Great ! Memories from fifty odd years ago. The ID plate on front of superstructure was such a familiar sight. 
Thanks again.
Jeff


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

This link should help






Steam Turbine CITY OF BRISBANE built by Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd. in 1951 for Ellerman Lines Ltd., London, Refrigerated Cargo Vessel


Steam Turbine CITY OF BRISBANE built by Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd. in 1951 for Ellerman Lines Ltd., London, Refrigerated Cargo Vessel 20/03/1975 arrived at Kaohsiung for breaking.



shippingandshipbuilding.uk


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

BillH said:


> This link should help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine looking vessel and with that background of table mountain in the picture ,very impressive.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

saudisid said:


> Tony you are wrong about her being the Winchester. She was the sister ship. The Brisbane was built at Cammell Lairds in Birkenhead. Alan


Well done Alan - you passed that test again!!! lol


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Tony Drury said:


> Well done Alan - you passed that test again!!! lol


Well Tony I was in the Brisbane from Aug 67 to Oct 68 last trip as Cadet so should know her details. Alan


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

jeffs said:


> I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
> 
> She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brent Chambers (Apr 30, 2007)

jeffs said:


> I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
> She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
> Any info much appreciated as I was 7th Eng.on her in 67 and 2nd Fridge Eng in following 2 years. Thanks
> 
> Jeff's.


Ordered as "City of Ripon", but delivered as "City of Brisbane"--beautifully-proportioned design. Remember her at Napier, New Zealand c.1962--3rd ship I ever photographed. Seem to recall her accidentally hitting the hard while berthing..? Cheers, Brent


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for throwing more light on subject.
She was great to work on ad well!
Jeff.


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

A photo of her as Ben Cairn on this page & in her Ellerman colours, albeit black & white on this page & this page. I'm impressed at what good looking ships these were, mind you so were a lot of others back then. Doubtless she would also have called in at Nelson in her travels, seeing photos or her in South Australia & Napier, brings to mind Terry Smiths book, "Sunshine, Sugi & Salt" that I read recently. I'm guessing this would have been a cargo liner with a limited passenger capability? Maybe Saudisid & Jeffs could comment on that?


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, shins, a good looking ship she was!
Fully refrigerated but no passengers as such
I have a great Ariel photo of her steaming out of Hobart. Must post it one day.
Jeff


----------



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

jeffs said:


> I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
> She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
> Any info much appreciated as I was 7th Eng.on her in 67 and 2nd Fridge Eng in following 2 years. Thanks
> 
> Jeff's.


Hi,
Would be very interested to know if you can remember who built the gears for the steam turbines. Was there anything unusual about them?


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

From memory it was 3 Stage compound Parsons turbines fed by 6 (or 12) B & W Boilers.
But I stand to be corrected. It was a long time ago!
Jeff


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

PS. It provided very silent running even when it was flat out.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

jeffs said:


> From memory it was 3 Stage compound Parsons turbines fed by 6 (or 12) B & W Boilers.
> But I stand to be corrected. It was a long time ago!
> Jeff


Jeff Thought it was 2 Foster Wheeler Boilers. Did ER watches with Cam Crawford and John Sharples [ 12 - 4 ] crossing the Bight from Albany to Portland [ Vic ].
Alan


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Amazing what difference a paint job can make. I have fond memories of sailing with Ellermans (and never sailed with Ben Line) but that ship looked far better in Ben Line livery. Like a lot of men, I was often misled by the make-up.


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty sure they were Babcocks . I took note of them because they were the biggest I've seen
however I stand to be corrected. 
Jeff.


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

You maybe right about how many though. From memory there were 6 injectors on each I think.
Jeff


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Not often that I am right, but I could be wrong!
Jeff


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Can t agree Ron, Ellerman funnels were a standout.
Blue Star a close second!
Jeff


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

jeffs said:


> Hi, shins, a good looking ship she was!
> Fully refrigerated but no passengers as such
> I have a great Ariel photo of her steaming out of Hobart. Must post it one day.
> Jeff


Jeff She had 3 L/H [ A ] chamber 2 upper and lower TDs lockers and 4 upper and lower TD lockers.
Alan


----------



## Luiz Carlos Bitencourt (Nov 28, 2018)

jeffs said:


> I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
> She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
> Any info much appreciated as I was 7th Eng.on her in 67 and 2nd Fridge Eng in following 2 years. Thanks
> 
> Jeff's.



City of BrisbaneCargo / Passenger 598,4690 G.Nov 1951 Yard No: 1210Gross: 10593 Net: 587713249Cammell, Laird & Co. Ltd. Birkenhead
1970 sold to Ben Line renamed Bencairn. Broken Up Kaohsiung 20.3.75. (Luiz Carlos from Santos, Brazil).


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

jeffs said:


> I've searched shipbuilders lists to find where she was built to no avail. Could she have been built under another name?.
> She became Bencairn in 1971 I think and was broken up in 73.
> Any info much appreciated as I was 7th Eng.on her in 67 and 2nd Fridge Eng in following 2 years. Thanks
> 
> Jeff's.


A good place to look is always proper books with pages in,! I.e. Lloyds
Registers of ships, published every year, with all details in…For British
registered ships, Mercantile Navy lists invaluable for smaller craft,l.e.tugs,
barges etc( date when built and year but not builders name in these)
Always willing to look up for help, John R.( proper bookseller!).


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Akaroa said:


> A good place to look is always proper books with pages in,! I.e. Lloyds
> Registers of ships, published every year, with all details in…For British
> registered ships, Mercantile Navy lists invaluable for smaller craft,l.e.tugs,
> barges etc( date when built and year but not builders name in these)
> Always willing to look up for help, John R.( proper bookseller!).


See link in post number 6 in this thread. Yes it's from a database but researched from "Proper books".


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember piloting her as Bencairn out of Middlesbrough Dock in 1972.

From a pilotage point of view I believe she was actually slightly longer
and beamier than Ellerman's "Big four" but only single screw.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Tony Crompton said:


> I remember piloting her as Bencairn out of Middlesbrough Dock in 1972.
> 
> From a pilotage point of view I believe she was actually slightly longer
> and beamier than Ellerman's "Big four" but only single screw.


Tony the Brisbane was 568 LOA and 71.3 Beam Big Four LOA 541 Beam71.2. Figures from Duncan Haws book Ellerman Lines.


----------

